# stuck in gear



## jax rincon (Apr 22, 2012)

I did the BRGR and now the truck is stuck in reverse. I have the reverse over ride done so I can start it in gear. It will start and it is in reverse, it acts like it wants to come out but it only moves a little and then pops back in gear. Any ideas would be great


----------

